

Michael Abrash Virtual Reality keynote talk (starts  26min) - Strom
https://f8.facebooklive.com/videos/530/keynote-why-virtual-reality-will-matter-to-you

======
Strom
This also contains a really nice collection of illusions and Abrash goes into
a bit more detail than usual to explain them.

